# Headphones to 100$ for gaming



## AnonymAnt (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello!

I want to spend around 100$ for headphones to gaming, i play mainly cs:go. I would like to buy some good headphones, not gaming razer shit or sth, was thinking about it and found some not bad headphones, im not an expert but i thought i might get one of qpad qh-90 or superlux hmc-631. Please advise me which one to choose, or suggest other, better model, any help is greatly appreciated .


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 26, 2015)

I have the Roccat Kave Xtd's stereo and they do a good job.


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 27, 2015)

ATH M50X $126
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVLUR86/?tag=tec06d-20

Superlux is using cheap material though. Doesn't affect the sound but I find it not really comfy either.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> ATH M50X $126
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVLUR86/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Superlux is using cheap material though. Doesn't affect the sound but I find it not really comfy either.



Awesome headphones but not gaming

I have these for sale. New and a great price

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/g-skill-7-1-usb-headphones-belkin-wifi-extender.217422/

And you need more info. Your location and maybe heatware?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2015)

The headphones in my profile are good for basic gaming if you don't need a mic, and cheap.  Let me see if the egg has them.

Yep, though for twice what I payed on the marketplace:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZS3K64716&cm_re=SHP9500-_-26-138-190-_-Product

Be warned, though they sound excellent for the money, they are only stereo and are an open system:  They have a lot of "sound bleed" into and from the outside world.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Nov 27, 2015)

Got a pair of Steel Series V2 , Very very comfortable can wear for days...
Retractable mic ,don't feel the head band at all

https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/siberia-v3
https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/siberia-200

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005YR0XDS/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O06ZN3O/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FB45ZDM/?tag=tec06d-20


Would go for the Qpad qh-90 vs the superlux


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2015)

There are no such things as "gaming" headphones. Headphones are headphones. The only thing that differentiates a brand of "gaming" headphones from normal ones is usually some stupid LEDs or an unreasonable hike in price.

Do you mean headphones or headset? Headphones are sans mic, headsets come with a mic.



R-T-B said:


> only stereo and are an open system



The best kind of headphones in my opinion.


----------



## rooivalk (Nov 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> There are no such things as "gaming" headphones. Headphones are headphones. The only thing that differentiates a brand of "gaming" headphones from normal ones is usually some stupid LEDs or an unreasonable hike in price.


I think that niche is exist but only for competitive game like CSGO and for particular users. It needs:
- Comfort over really long hours. To be honest ATH M50/x has rather tight clamping force but I guess OP is more music lover than hardcore gamers judging how he said he hates 'gaming' headphones.
- Weak/not overpowering bass and forward mids to make footstep sound more pronounced. Usually than kind of sound that shitty for music.
- Possibly integrated mic (so a headset) like you said for easy travelling between home/game center/competition.


----------



## johnukguy (Nov 27, 2015)

RCoon is spot on. The hype about so called gaming headsets/headphones is just that - hype. Try a pair of Soundpeats A1 Bluetooth headphones (with mic). The audio quality is really good, they can be used on any pc that has bluetooth, and, if your's doesn't just add a cheap USB bluetooth adapter for around $10. As they cost less than $40 in some places, the Soundpeats are very good value for money and, even with a Bluetooth adapter, they still work out a hell of a lot cheaper than many 'gaming' headsets which have poorer audio quality:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 27, 2015)

I really like my hyper x cloud headphones. Convenient detachable mic.


----------



## basco (Nov 27, 2015)

logitech g430


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

If you're not just playing games but listening to music as well, I found that my Sennheiser HD 280 Pros work really well if you're interested in relatively flat response headphones that also have noise cancellation thanks to having a closed back. I would highly recommend them as they build quality is good and blows away any "gaming" headphones I've ever used. I personally think that these are one of the best headphones you can get for 100 USD.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000065BPB/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106328

Edit: Some clarity might be required. Do you ( @AnonymAnt ) want a microphone, so do you want a *headset* instead of *headphones*? You said CS:GO, so it made me think you might want voice chat.


----------



## Musician (Nov 27, 2015)

kingston hyperx cloud ii
OF COURSE


----------

